# Một Số Phương Pháp Trị Chứng Mất Ngủ



## Dungtran (23/8/19)

Mất ngủ hay thiếu ngủ là một dạng rối loạn giấc ngủ, muốn ngủ nhưng ngủ không được, tình trạng này xảy ra vào ban đêm khiến bạn luôn tỉnh táo vào ban đêm hoặc ngủ không sâu giấc, dễ giật mình tỉnh giấc và khó ngủ lại được khiến ta cảm thấy mệt mõi, sức khỏe ngày càng suy giảm, chất lượng cuộc sống ngày càng đi xuống.
Tuy nhiên, bạn hoàn toàn có thể thoát khỏi chứng bệnh này và tìm lại giấc ngủ ngon lành nhờ áp dụng những cách trị mất ngủ đơn giản, dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ nhanh chóng nhất.

*Nguyên nhân dẫn đến chứng mất ngủ*

Mất ngủ do áp lực cuộc sống, bệnh lo âu, căn thẳng công việc, học tập, gia đình, chênh lệch múi giờ, ...
Mất ngủ do sử dụng các chất kích thích cơ thể: rượu, bia, cà phê, thuốc lá, các chất có chứa cafein, corticoide,...
Mất ngủ do chế độ ăn uống không hợp lý: không nên ăn quá no vào ban đêm, nếu ăn nên ăn các món ăn nhẹ.
Mất ngủ do các bệnh lý nội khoa: những người mắc bệnh béo phì, tiểu đường huyết áp, tiêu hóa, các bênh về xương khớp, viêm xoan, thận kém bệnh trầm cảm,...
Nệm nằm kém chất lượng, gây khó chịu khi vào giấc ngủ.






_Ăn quá no vào buổi tối hoặc ăn nhiều dầu mỡ cũng là nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc mất ngủ_​
*Phương pháp trị dứt điểm bệnh mất ngủ*

Khi có dấu hiệu bệnh mất ngủ lâu ngày thì bạn nên đi đến các bệnh viện, phòng khám để được tư vấn, điều trị đúng cách.
Phương pháp đông y: phương pháp chữa tị chứng mất ngủ bằng phương pháp đông y đâng ngày càng là sự lựa chọn cho nhiều người. Đây là một phương pháp lâu dài, an toàn nâng cao sức khỏe thể chất và tinh thần cho bệnh nhân mà không  có tác dụng phụ như : bấm nguyệt, châm cứu, kê đơn bốc thuốc theo tình trạng bệnh....
Phương pháp ngồi thiền:  nhiều người tìm đến phương pháp ngồi thiền hay ngủ thiền.  Với phương pháp này người bệnh sẽ không phải uống thuốc, châ cứu hay bấm nguyệt, đây là một phương pháp điều trị hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Khi áp dụng cách này, cơ thể sẽ hấp thụ năng lượng, đưa cở thể bạn về trạng thái cân bằng , xua tan mệt mỏi.
Thay thế các thức uống như cà phê, trà đậm, các chất có chứa cafein bằng các loại trà có lợi cho sức khỏe như Atiso, trà hạt sen, sữa tươi.
Nên ăn những thức ăn nhẹ: một chút bánh lạt, một phần trái cây hoặc một ly sữa ấm trước khi ngủ khoảng hai tiếng sẽ giúp bạn dễ ngủ hơn. Tránh các thức ăn ngọt như chocolate, nước tăng lực.
Ngoài ra, căn phòng ngủ, một chiếc giường, chiếc nệm êm ái cũng giúp cho bạn có một giấc ngon và sâu hơn. Đừng để chiếc nệm ngủ gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ hàng ngày của bạn. Mà hãy chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm thật sự thoải mái, êm ái để bạn tận hưởng giấc ngủ bù dắp năng lượng cho ngày dài mệt mỏi.




​

*Để có giấc ngủ tốt*

Tránh uống cà phê ít nhất 8 tiếng trước khi đi ngủ.
Tránh uống rượu bia với mục đích làm dễ ngủ., tuy khi say sẽ làm bạn chìm vào giấc ngủ nhưng nó sẽ gây mệt mỏi khi thức giấc.
Tập thể dục, thể thao sẽ làm cho bạn dễ ngủ, nhất là thể dục vào buổi xế chiều.
Phòng ngủ mát mẻ giúp ngủ ngon vì nhiệt độ cơ thể giảm xuống vào ban đêm, phòng nóng sẽ làm bạn dễ thức giấc.
Giường ngủ, nệm ngủ cần thoải mái, kích thước vừa đủ
Quy định giờ giấc ngủ theo tính chất công việc, giữ thời gian ngủ một cách cố định.
Tạo tinh thần thoải mái trước khi đi ngủ.





​
Mong rằng những thông tin trên đây sẽ sẽ giúp bạn có một giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn. Đừng quên truy cập trang web tatana.vn để có thêm nhiều thông tin hữu ích nhé.

*TATANA*​


----------



## kiều trinh (27/12/19)

mình cũng thỉnh thoảng bị mất ngủ


----------



## hiền oanh mai (17/6/20)

Khi có dấu hiệu bệnh mất ngủ lâu ngày thì bạn nên đi đến các bệnh viện, phòng khám để được tư vấn, điều trị đúng cách.


----------



## Dungtran (7/7/20)

hiền oanh mai nói:


> Khi có dấu hiệu bệnh mất ngủ lâu ngày thì bạn nên đi đến các bệnh viện, phòng khám để được tư vấn, điều trị đúng cách.


Dạ đúng rồi ạ


----------



## Dungtran (7/7/20)

kiều trinh nói:


> mình cũng thỉnh thoảng bị mất ngủ


Nếu đã mua nệm êm, người nhà chị không bị mất ngủ nhưng chị vẫn bị tình trạng mất ngủ thì nên đi khám bs chị nhé


----------

